# Wax or dye?



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey fellas, I'm just getting into trapping and I've only caught a couple skunks in old traps from when my dad was a kid. Anyway I just purchased a dozen brand new #2 traps from a friend and have heard a lot of people talk about waxing or dying your traps but I'm not sure which one I need to do to my new traps? Or both and in what order? Also how far apart should i set my traps? I currently have permission for a 400 yard long shelter belt of trees. Finally, would it be a bad idea to continue to call coyotes in this area after I have traps set (will it push them out of the area and away from my trap line? I've been unsuccessful in calling dogs so far.) Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

a few questions:

1. what parts of the Country are you in?

2. dry land trapping only?

3. will you be using any kind of anti-freeze on your sets?

4. do your new traps have a light coat of rust on the?

5. how wide is this 400 yards shelter of trees?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If your traps are new you want a little bit of rust on them, then dye them in trap dye " logwood" is one kind, then wax the traps in a good trapping wax. They sell a dip for traps too. Do some research and you should find the info you need, if you are new to trapping I would get some books on trapping and fur handling first...www.fntpost.com is where I get most of my gear...Stanley Hawbaker has a book on trapping North American Furbearers, mink & muskrat trapping, raccoon, red & grey fox and coyote trapping... lots of guys Sullivan, June, Pedersen, Dobbins, Kaatz, and Johnny Thorpe to name a few...


----------



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

I am in northeastern south dakota, and yes it will be dry land only. I am not sure about antifreeze on my traps? I have not heard of this before, but the trees are about 25-30 yards wide with an alfalfa field on one side and a corn field on the other. The traps do not have any rust on them yet, whats the best way to rust them in a hurry? sorry if these questions are pretty basic, im a newbie to trapping but want to catch some fur over the holidays


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What do you plan on trapping? I use to place two doz. traps in a burlap bag, wire it closed and place it in a swamp, the acidic water would give the traps a little coating of rust in a few days, when you boil them in trap dye it will take off some of the rust and dye the traps black, the rust helps the trap dye penetrate the steel, then you need to heat a few pounds of a good oderless trap wax, make sure the traps are dry after you dye them, dunk the traps in the wax and hang them to dry. I will post what you will need, give me a few, I am using a phone to do this... what are you trapping that will help, so I know what you will need to get started...


----------



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I'm after coyote mainly. Out of curiosity, do I need to get the chain in the dye as well? And how often do you need to re-apply dye and wax?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

yes, you'll need to to do the chain also, I would normally dye & wax once a season.....................


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx 220swift, I was working on a trapping bucket, I need something to carry tools and lure, I was thinking about posting how to make a trapping bucket well for cage trapping. 220swift is correct you need to put the whole trap and chain in the dye. Same goes for the wax, just make a hook out of wire (like a welding rod) and attach it to a broom stick to pull you traps out of the dye and to dip your traps in the wax. If you are trapping coyote you may want to use gloves to touch the traps after your done so you don't get human scent on them, you will hear 100 different ways, some people say I doesn't matter but if you want to get more animals use a pair of gloves for setting traps, don't use them for ie: opening a bottle of lure etc, if you get lure or bait smell on your gloves you will get the smell on every thing like your traps, and you will have animals digging up your traps instead of stepping on them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Trapping Antifreeze mixed in the dirt will keep your traps from freezing up " Not Car Antifreeze" but antifreeze flakes. You can get them from a trapping supply store. You can also get some dirt from where you will be trapping and dry it, (in your oven or just let it air dry) dry enough to make all your sets, you have to do this now before the ground freezes, if the ground is not frozen you will be ok untill it rains and freezes up. Nothing is easy about trapping or everyone would be doing it...it is a lot of fun trapping the harder you work at it, the more it will payback, and not just money it's a adventure, each day is just like Christmas...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I love the smell of traps boiling in the morning... you will understand that in due time, like each year when you get ready to start trapping...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

A bucket of salt water will rust traps in a hurry.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Not to be rude but if you don't mind me asking, do you have your trapping license? And what's your budget for trapping? And I will let you know what to get, to get you started. i.e.$100, $200, I am broke and I need the fur to stay warm? Do you have lure, bait, drags, tools, skinning knife, fleshing knife, fleshing beam, stretching boards, tail stripper, push pins, gambrel, fur comb, are your traps up to code, some states require offset jaws or adjustable pans, springs and swivels, are foothold traps legal in your state? Do you have to take a trappers ed class to get a trapping license? You can send me a pm if you don't want to answer on a open forum, the mods don't like pm's but for personal info I don't want you to put it on here, it's up to you, I am willing to help someone get started trapping, my wife and daughter are taking the trappers ed class this weekend and will be trapping by the middle of next week, so I may not be on pt every day after that. Let me know asap. The other guys on here can help you to, just ask...


----------



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, I have my furbears license and foothold traps are legal in my state. I've been amassing a collection of meat (leftover game bits from hunting excursions), I made a meatsicle in an ice cream pale the other day and I'm planning on making some more for more sets when I get everything together. My budget is around $100 or so right now due to the holidays and other bills, I do not have any tools other than my trusty buck knife but my co worker is big into trapping and has most of the cleaning stuff he said he'd be willing to help me out skinning them if I can put some dogs in the truck.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well that will help you out a bunch, it's great to have someone show you how to put up your fur...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok, you said you have 12 #2 traps, so you will need at least 1-2lbs( 1lb should be enough ) of trap dye @ $3.25lb. Trap wax about 3 to 5 lbs.( wax per. Lb.$3.50) The price for 5lbs. $13.50. MB-Chain Stakes are $28.95 doz (and $7.95 for the tool )., or you can use drags but they need to be used in a location with a lot of vegetation to get tangled in. 3/8" $26.95 doz. If legal you can wire your traps to a tree, or use a rebar stake. You will need a dirt sifter a cheep one is $6.95. A plastic trapper's cap to go over the pan, so you can pack dirt around your trap $7.95 for #2 coil spring traps. A narrow blade trowel to make a hole in the ground for a dirt hole set $8.95. You said you had some bait, try it but I would get some bait like Mark June's Widowmaker $10.00 a pint. Lure is a must Mark June's Song Dog Supreme $4.50 for 1oz. Go on www.FNTPOST.com you will find a ton of lure makers! Don't forget a pint of Coyote Urine $8.00 you will need it around your set. A book i.e. Coyote Trapping by Mark June $19.95. ("Everything" includes 1# dye, 5# wax, dirt sifter, pan cover, trowel, bait, lure, urine and the book.) Everything = $97.00 that includes S&H... if you want Everything and the Drags it = $125.95 S&H included... Everything + the MB Stakes w/ tool it = $135.90 S&H included... does that help? Call F&T Post. (989) 727-8727 they will help you get what you need just tell them , how much wax do I need for 12 traps and how much dye? If you talk to Harry he is a great guy and trapper he will tell you just what you need...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If you get everything but the stakes the stake tool and the drags it's under $100. $97.00 and you will have to make your own stakes or wire them to something, that will get you some coyote, Mark June's book should help you get started, I hope you trap a bunch... don't forget to post pics.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Thanx 220swift, I was working on a trapping bucket, I need something to carry tools and lure, I was thinking about posting how to make a trapping bucket well for cage trapping. 220swift is correct you need to put the whole trap and chain in the dye. Same goes for the wax, just make a hook out of wire (like a welding rod) and attach it to a broom stick to pull you traps out of the dye and to dip your traps in the wax. If you are trapping coyote you may want to use gloves to touch the traps after your done so you don't get human scent on them, you will hear 100 different ways, some people say I doesn't matter but if you want to get more animals use a pair of gloves for setting traps, don't use them for ie: opening a bottle of lure etc, if you get lure or bait smell on your gloves you will get the smell on every thing like your traps, and you will have animals digging up your traps instead of stepping on them.


 :thumbsup: Good post AZ--- clean gloves ALL the time

Dirthole & flat sets for yotes.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I forgot trap tags, here is a guy: www.larryafinch.com he sells copper and brass trap tags.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

catcapper said:


> :thumbsup: Good post AZ--- clean gloves ALL the time Dirthole & flat sets for yotes. awprint:


 Thanx catcapper, just trying to help out a new trapper. How is your season going?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Can someone tell him how to make a dirthole & flat set for coyote? My fingers hurt lol...


----------



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

I am going to call them today and look into all that stuff, thanks alot! i really appreciate the help and will post up pics if i catch something!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

akebono said:


> I am going to call them today and look into all that stuff, thanks alot! i really appreciate the help and will post up pics if i catch something!


 Ok don't forget! You can call them just to get an idea how much it will cost you. They have a bunch of books on trapping to, I just used Mark June as an example, he is one of the top coyote trappers he trapped 231 coyotes in 39 days, he makes his own lure and is a biologist, check him out www.markjuneslures.com I think that's where I got the price for the MB Trap Stakes...


----------

